# Neue Auktion - Kommt!



## Dok (25. Oktober 2002)

An diesem Wochenende werden Wir die neue Auktion freigeben.
Dabei sollen alle bekannten Fehler beseitigt sein.
Außerdem gibt es dann auch die Funktion &quot;SofortKaufen&quot;.

Schon jetzt möchte ich mich bei allen die mitgetestet haben bedanken!

Wenn die Auktion endgülting on ist geht ein Newsletter raus!


----------



## Dok (25. Oktober 2002)

So jetzt könnt Ihr testen.....


----------



## angeltreff (25. Oktober 2002)

Bleibt die Adresse jetzt Martin? Ich habe gerade vor einer Woche alle Seiten auf meiner HP aktualisiert - jetzt steht dort überall der falsche Link zur Auktion  :e 

Nicht wirklich lustig.


----------



## Dok (25. Oktober 2002)

Ja klar. 
Aber der echte link den auch wir überall verwenden (http://www.auktion.anglerboard.org) hat und wird sich nicht ändern.
Was für einen link hast du denn genommen? Ich könnte evtl. eine Weiterleitung legen.


----------



## angeltreff (25. Oktober 2002)

Das wäre nicht schlecht, zumindestens vorübergehend. Ich habe http://www.anglerboard.org/abauktion/ genommen.

Danke Dir.


----------



## Dok (25. Oktober 2002)

Gemacht!


----------

